# In the wood



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Aesthetically pleasing. A mini forest.

travellife


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Really nice tank

Sent from my iPhone 8 (Dev) using Tapatalk


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Love it! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

So beautiful!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice!


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Beautiful, it reminds me of the forests in Northern Ontario. 

But I wouldn't want to be the one to trim the moss. Is it very time consuming? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

very nice


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Ruriker said:


> Little illusion. Moss and driftwood.


forgot to ask, what type of wood, what type of moss, how often do you trim it?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

This is so pretty!


----------



## Floridaman (Dec 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)

Love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrayne (Jun 24, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## jarjarstinks (Feb 14, 2015)

Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

That's so pretty! I'm also interested in how often you have to trim it and how long it takes.


----------

